
What's warming the world - spdionis
http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-whats-warming-the-world/
======
Aoyagi
The planet is being warmed by rage of people seeing an unlabeled or improperly
labelled Y axis on a graph. This article alone cost us this winter's snow.

Edit: Oh! It's apparently labelled correctly...

>The colored temperature lines are the modeled estimates that each climate
factor contributes to the overall temperature.

Yeah, nah. I'd prefer hard data, not some unverifiable models.

